
Show HN: Allow uploads directly to your Google Drive - reinhardholl
http://filepiper.com
======
sgmoore
I appreciate this is a beta, but it is hard to know what already works and
what is planned. Also, does not seem to allow uploading files over 100mb,
which leads me to ask what exactly is the 200MB , 10 GB or 100Gb Transfer
limit on the various pricing models?

~~~
reinhardholl
Hey, thanks for the feedback!

Everything mentioned on the landing page works, except for the Dropbox
integration. Transfers limits is the total data transferred for a month. We
are busy improving uploads so that they are resumable, then we will remove the
100mb upload limit completely.

